# Budget Pistols - Trying to set my brother up



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I feel like a Noob by posting this

I'm trying to hook my brother up with a backup pistol. It's because of me he has a Glock 19, that is his only gun, so I'm trying to get him to get another pistol. I'm forcing him to get his CCW, and so the BUG I get him keep that in mind that this will be the use.

Budget is around $300 trying for less than. We've had good experience with Kel-tec I think I may try to get him into a P3at, however there are good prices on some Taurus 740s and TCP 738 also though Im a Taurus skeptic.

Anybody had an experience with these pistols? I hear you can get a 738 for 199 if anybody knows one going fo rhtis price post a link!


----------



## Survivor (Oct 30, 2011)

SCCY CPX-2 under $300


----------



## bigplow (Oct 1, 2012)

I here good things about those sccy guns and ammo just did a review and it was good if I wasnt saving up for a sr1911 I prob go get one of those


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

The Sccy pistol is okay. They will break, but there customer service makes up for it. If you are looking for a good BUG, I would look into a used J frame. Stay away from the taurus line. You will get what you pay for...


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't discount a Pistolet Makarova (aka a Makarov). Reasonably priced - though certainly not "cheap" as far as quality is concerned. Very carryable. Built like a tank. Russian-made 9X18MM ammunition very affordable.


----------



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

These days, scour the pawnshops and see what they have available. I found a Kel Tec PF-11 with a lot of carry wear and forwarded the word to a relative looking for one. She got it with two mags and a holster for 175, after talking the guy down due to cosmetics. It immediately went to the local gunsmith to be checked out, always a good thing with any used weapon. 

I'm not a big Kel Tec fan but for her use (as a purse gun) it should do fine. She also had a tight budget, this paycheck paid for the pistol and next check will pay for the gunsmithing. She is threatening to have it Duracoated in bright pink just so guys will not ask to try it out at the range. 

I told her as an attractive single woman in her late '20's it has nothing to do with what weapon she is firing......

Her first handgun was a Ruger LCR .22, also bought used at a pawnshop for under 300. While a nice little purse gun, accuracies at the range are not such she has any confidence in it other than at 10' or less. She is an exercise freak so recoil is not the big issue, while explaining limp wristing to her I thought she was gonna slap me for even suggesting she has girly wrists.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

When working on a small budget my favorite place to start is ARMSLIST. I find it the fastest way to locate what you want at a price you can afford.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

for under $300 NEW
id get the ruger LCP 380 or 
the keltec pf9 - 9mm
or the keltec p32 in 32acp - i bought mine new for $188 - only use FMJ in the 32acp - it isn't going fast enough for the hollow points to be effective


----------



## cdcruiser (Feb 1, 2013)

I have the taurus pt740 really good gun shoots great not a hint of a problem, small and conceals really well around 330.00


----------



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

hideit said:


> for under $300 NEW
> id get the ruger LCP 380 or
> the keltec pf9 - 9mm
> or the keltec p32 in 32acp - i bought mine new for $188 - only use FMJ in the 32acp - it isn't going fast enough for the hollow points to be effective


As a guy whose CCW is a .380, I'm not going to give you grief about a .32. My wife carries a .22lr, and is scary accurate at under 50', more than enough for personal defense. Anyone that can deal with 10 rounds of 22 at center mass and still be a threat was going to win anyway, so there ya have it. Feel the same way about .32 and .380. Multiple rounds on target is better than 1 hit and 5 misses with a .44 magnum.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Take a look at the Bersa Thunder - a great little .380 which you can buy new not too far north of $300.


----------



## xring3 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sometimes pays to check the trade in counter. I have found some good prices on handguns that folks are just tired of think they need a larger caliber.


----------



## fotojo (Jan 2, 2013)

Just use some care lets face it is you life valued at 300.00 or should you save a bit more and buy something with more reliability. I pray that the time comes you never have to pull of heaven forbid use but if it does not go bang when need, might just as well be a paper weight. Just my two sense, but any training and my personal feelings min.handgun carry would would start at selling $500.00 above/


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

fotojo said:


> Just use some care lets face it is you life valued at 300.00 or should you save a bit more and buy something with more reliability. I pray that the time comes you never have to pull of heaven forbid use but if it does not go bang when need, might just as well be a paper weight. Just my two sense, but any training and my personal feelings min.handgun carry would would start at selling $500.00 above/


+1 to this. Don't buy a Taurus.

If you can find a Shield, they are $395-$450 if you have a place ot trying to rip you over the coals


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

From talking to shop owners... the ultra cheap pocket pistols are not really meant for excessive range use... not built for long life. They are simply meant to fire & make sure it works, then load & carry.... not my cup of tea. Spend more & get sonething range worthy so you can train and become proficient with... something that will last. My life is worth a few hundred $$$ more, plus I enjoy shooting all my firearms and look at them as long term investnents.

Just my opinion, everyones budget & opinion may differ.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Backing up a G19 with a G26 would make a lot of sense. Unless the G26 is still too big for where it will be carried. Same ammo and the G19 mags will fit the G26 (of course they will be hanging out the bottom). They will also operate the same and feel almost the same. Just a thought.


----------

